# Audex iPod Rf Controller



## SantaCruz163 (Sep 14, 2010)

I am looking for an easy way to control my music (I use a 2G Nano) while riding and I came across the Buron Audex Rf iPod controller and really like the idea of having a remote control in my mitten. The description on this device says: "These do not work with 1st or 2nd generation ipods, any generation Classic iPod, or any iPod Touch. These do not work on iPhones or iPads. Also if your audio (headphone) jack is on the bottom near the connector port then this will not work for your application either." 

I think the comment of the audio jack is BS because the transmitter is small enough where it wouldn't cover the port. I am also I'm thinking what the hell iPod does this work on??? Can anyone that uses this chime in?

Amazon.com: Burton Audex Radio Frequency Rf Ipod Remote Control and Receiver - Black: Electronics


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I have an FM radio add-on for my ipod. It's basically what looks like a nano at the end of a cable, and the other end plugs into the bottom of the ipod in the apple-jack. I pretty much never use it as a radio, but it controls the ipod for pause/play, volume, and skip fwd/back. So the ipod's in a deep inside pocket and the nano end is clipped to an outside pocket lip, and I have complete control.


----------



## SantaCruz163 (Sep 14, 2010)

Do you have a link for this product? I might be interested but ideally I'd like something wireless that I can keep in my glove.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

It's #2 on this page Top iPhone & iPod Radio Tuners - Radio for iPod & iPhone


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

SantaCruz163 said:


> I am looking for an easy way to control my music (I use a 2G Nano) while riding and I came across the Buron Audex Rf iPod controller and really like the idea of having a remote control in my mitten. The description on this device says: "These do not work with 1st or 2nd generation ipods, any generation Classic iPod, or any iPod Touch. These do not work on iPhones or iPads. Also if your audio (headphone) jack is on the bottom near the connector port then this will not work for your application either."
> 
> I think the comment of the audio jack is BS because the transmitter is small enough where it wouldn't cover the port. I am also I'm thinking what the hell iPod does this work on??? Can anyone that uses this chime in?
> 
> Amazon.com: Burton Audex Radio Frequency Rf Ipod Remote Control and Receiver - Black: Electronics



Check out this ebay listing, it explains what ipod's these work on - 

New Burton Audex RF Ipod Remote Control for Sweatshirt | eBay


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Here is another option that actually works - quite a bit more expensive though.

Scosche IPNRFCS Wireless Car & Sport RF Remote for iPod | eBay


----------



## nzshred (Jun 3, 2009)

SantaCruz163 said:


> I am looking for an easy way to control my music (I use a 2G Nano) while riding and I came across the Buron Audex Rf iPod controller and really like the idea of having a remote control in my mitten. The description on this device says: "These do not work with 1st or 2nd generation ipods, any generation Classic iPod, or any iPod Touch. These do not work on iPhones or iPads. Also if your audio (headphone) jack is on the bottom near the connector port then this will not work for your application either."
> 
> I think the comment of the audio jack is BS because the transmitter is small enough where it wouldn't cover the port. I am also I'm thinking what the hell iPod does this work on??? Can anyone that uses this chime in?
> 
> Amazon.com: Burton Audex Radio Frequency Rf Ipod Remote Control and Receiver - Black: Electronics


It works on only 3rd gen+ Nanos basically. I think some nanos and I know touches have the headphone jack near the connector port, so it means if its like that the device will block access to the jack.

I feel lucky, I scored a 3rd gen shuffle before they reverted back to the old square shuffle. It just slam a playlist on it and then use the controls on the earbuds cord to control the music. I think new nanos can use the earbud controls, as can itouch. 

Time to upgrade? (if you don't like the ipod earbuds you can buy adapters or some manufacturers, namely skullcandy, have the controls built in to their own headphones)


----------



## SantaCruz163 (Sep 14, 2010)

It turns out that this IR remote does indeed work on my 2g iPod Nano.


----------

